
China’s All-Out War on the Coronavirus - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/04/health/coronavirus-china-aylward.html
======
groot2me
You mean China's All-Out lie on the Coronavirus...

EDIT: if you knew how many twitter accounts got banned in the past month for
exposing the way they treat the elderly... you will be shocked and ashamed
that this guys represents a portion of us. This article even goes as far to
praise the Chinese government for their so-called "political courage" on
containing this epidemic. Bill Gates knows more about this!

